# Hollow axle for Alfine?



## TimT (Jan 1, 2004)

Can I remove the axle from my Alfine 8 and replace it with a hollow axle so I can use a quick release.

Tim


----------



## pursuiter (May 28, 2008)

no, get used to carrying a wrench


----------



## TimT (Jan 1, 2004)

Well any body have directions on how to pull the axle out? I have a lathe and a drill bit. Any reason not to do this???

Tim


----------



## bsdc (May 1, 2006)

TimT said:


> Any reason not to do this???


$239.

Seriously. I've been going back and forth with my Alfine (bolt) and Rohloff (QR). I've come to like the bolt on a bit. Maybe it's some other factor but the bolt on Alfine is definitely stiffer than the QR Rohloff.

That said, it's your hub, it's not crazy expensive, and some people would be very interested in your outcome. So drill away, take some pictures, and let us know how it goes.


----------



## Paco Loco (Oct 25, 2007)

I think it needs to be held in tighter than a QR can hold it due to the torque that it generates.
Also, as the axle has been designed as a solid axle you may find it cannot that the torqu once drill it out and it snaps.
Let us know what you find out...


----------



## TimT (Jan 1, 2004)

Well now that I've thought about it  It looks like nuts are the way to go on this if for anything the anti rotation washers NEED to held firmly in place.

Tim


----------



## Paco Loco (Oct 25, 2007)

I am planning to buy an Alfine 11 when they come out, and although I like the stiffness and security or bolt on hubs I really hate the appearance of the long chrome nuts on the Alfine!
I plan to Swap them for titanium nyloc open-ended nuts and saw off the excess axle...


----------



## john_dalhart (Nov 6, 2009)

TimT said:


> Well any body have directions on how to pull the axle out?


This is as good as I've got.

JD


----------



## TimT (Jan 1, 2004)

http://aebike.com/product/eastern-axles-nut-3-8-black-sku-hu3770-qc30.htm

I got a set of these. They look nice. I've also seen some other anodized BMX hub nuts.

Tim


----------



## dstepper (Feb 28, 2004)

I tow my Bob Trailer with the Alfine hub so bolts are fine by me.

Dean


----------



## pursuiter (May 28, 2008)

Paco Loco said:


> ...I plan to Swap them for titanium nyloc open-ended nuts and saw off the excess axle...


Plan on custom machined bolts, the Alfine's axle threads are some ancient standard left over from the old days (as are SRAM/SACHS and Sturme IGH bolts, all different  )


----------



## TimT (Jan 1, 2004)

The Alfine bolts are 3/8x26TPI. Its pretty standard for BMX axle nuts. Taps are avalable through United Bicycle Supply. 

Tim


----------



## pursuiter (May 28, 2008)

TimT said:


> ...Its pretty standard for BMX axle nuts....


I always assumed the BMX stuff was 10x1, thanks!


----------



## dru (Sep 4, 2006)

Paco Loco said:


> I am planning to buy an Alfine 11 when they come out, and although I like the stiffness and security or bolt on hubs I really hate the appearance of the long chrome nuts on the Alfine!
> I plan to Swap them for titanium nyloc open-ended nuts and saw off the excess axle...


You might want to rethink that......

The sides of the axle are machined flat. There are no complete threads on the axle. I'd expect that you'd want as much interface between these partial threads and the complete threading on the nuts themselves.

The threads on my axle and nuts always look a little burred when I remove the wheel.

This seems to occur despite using grease and a very good torque wrench.

Drew


----------



## Paco Loco (Oct 25, 2007)

Thanks for the info guys - I had assumed the nuts were M10...


----------

